# Transfert photos Mac vers iPad et sauvegarde iCloud



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

En vue d’une bascule vers le tout iPad, j’ai transféré via iTunes les photos de mon Mac sur mon iPad.

Mais 1) Sur l’iPad il est impossible de les supprimer (bon apparemment, ça serait normal et il faut passer par la synchronisation iTunes pour les supprimer).

Et 2) la sauvegarde iCloud du contenu de mon iPad ne les prend pas en compte. Impossible de les sauvegarder par ce moyen (je n’ai pas essayé la photothèque iCloud et je préférerais m’en passer).

Y a-t-il un moyen pour les transférer et qu’ils restent supprimables et pris en compte par la sauvegarde iCloud ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juin 2019)

Tu ne veux pas essayer l'application Photos ? Dans ce cas, oui il faudrait passer via l'application Fichier (et donc iCloud). Normalement on peut les supprimer (mais de tous les appareils)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas essayer l'application Photos ? Dans ce cas, oui il faudrait passer via l'application Fichier (et donc iCloud). Normalement on peut les supprimer (mais de tous les appareils)



Comment ça « essayer l’application Photos » ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juin 2019)

Ben l'application "Photos" de apple disponible sur iOS et macOS ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ben l'application "Photos" de apple disponible sur iOS et macOS ...



Donc je les copies sur iCloud Drive depuis le Mac et ensuite je les bascule sur l’iPad ?

Parce que j’ai essayé depuis l’iPad de les copier sur iCloud Drive (pour ensuite les réimporter). Les premières, ça passe mais les suivantes, il y a un blocage pour des questions de droits.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2019)

Finalement, je pense que je vais opter pour l’archivage en local des photos sans transfert sur l’iPad car il y a plus de 2000 photos à transférer et c’est l’enfer.

De toutes façons, les plus importantes ont été couchées sur papier.


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

Salut, tes photos sont-elles dans l’application Photos d’Apple? Sinon tu as une appli de transfert Manuel de fichier média. Tu veux le nom?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Salut, tes photos sont-elles dans l’application Photos d’Apple? Sinon tu as une appli de transfert Manuel de fichier média. Tu veux le nom?



Oui. Les photos sont dans l’application Photos.

Et je veux bien le nom de cette application de transfert manuel de fichiers média.


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui. Les photos sont dans l’application Photos.
> 
> Et je veux bien le nom de cette application de transfert manuel de fichiers média.



Sauf erreur, c’est iMazing


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Sauf erreur, c’est iMazing



Merci.


----------



## Chris K (16 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Finalement, je pense que je vais opter pour l’archivage en local des photos sans transfert sur l’iPad car il y a plus de 2000 photos à transférer et c’est l’enfer.
> 
> De toutes façons, les plus importantes ont été couchées sur papier.



Pourquoi ne pas les laisser dans un répertoire de ton iCloud Drive ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas les laisser dans un répertoire de ton iCloud Drive ?



À voir.


----------



## fgfdgd (18 Juin 2019)

Je relance le sujet suite à une mésaventure que j’ai eu en cour aujourd’hui. J’ai voulu récupérer une photo qui est normalement sur le iCloud mais je ne la trouvais que sur mon iPhone. J’ai du faire une mauvaise manip puisque plus aucune photos depuis un date précise de sont visibles sur mes autres ibidule. Comment faire pour avoir toute mes photos uniquement sur le cloud et visible sur mon iPad et Mac ( sans transfert). Merci


----------



## fgfdgd (18 Juin 2019)

Une date* - mille-feuille excuses pour les fautes


----------

